# Need a little help with tank stocking?



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello everyone, I'm new here to this forum and I was wondering if you could help me out with stocking my 29 gallon tank. It's been up and running for about a year now and all is well. So it is currently stocked with 10 neon tetras, 2 marble hatchetfish (I would get more but none of my local fish stores sell them anymore), 3 cories, and 2 kribensis. So my question is, is my tank fully stocked or overstocked? I would really like to add something else, maybe a pair of gouramis. But other suggestions are welcome  Also I was curious if a pair of kribensis isn't given a place to lay the eggs (such as a flowerpot, etc) will they still breed? I have a large piece of driftwood but there is no "cave" like area... if that makes sense! Thanks for your help.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmm....I'd add more cories, 3 or so should do, they do best in shoals  You may be able to get away with adding a single Dwarf/Powder Blue/Honey Gourami as well, but I wouldn't go any further then that and I most certainly would never add a pair of Gourami. IME, one of the two will end up being harassed and killed by the other. They are best kept alone or in groups of 3+ to spread up aggression.
Though if you really want your Kribs to breed I wouldn't add the Gourami.
I'm afraid don't know too much about Kribs, never looked into them too thoroughly myself....I'm sure theres someone with more experience that can answer that 

And welcome to the forum! :-D


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for your help. I'll look into the cories  I found it quite ironic that after I posted that I checked on this tank and I found 60+ kribensis eggs. This is the second time they have bred but they ate all the fry the first time! So I guess we'll have to wait and see. Also I actuallly had 2 gold gouramis in this tank and one was always chased around. I moved them into our 50 gallon, and no more chasing. I also have a female pearl gourami in this tank, she almost seems like she is keeping them in line  Anyway I may add a single Opaline gourami... Are there any gouramis who enjoy being in pairs? I had a male and female pearl in this tank and they were fine. So just wondering. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Sure, no prop 

Yeah, sticking them in the larger tank with a third Gourami probably helped a little there. Pearls to my understanding are a little more peaceful and seem to do okay in pairs, at least better then most Gourami. 
Definitely stay away from Opaline or any Blue gourami, they can get mean. VERY mean. Had one once that not only took out a 50 gallon full of snails, but killed and ate all of my tetras save for two in less the two weeks. 
But I wouldn't go with anything larger then a Dwarf Gourami in that tank currently of your really dead set on getting one ;-)

Congrats on the eggs! :-D I hope mom and dad don't eat them this time.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the heads up on the Opaline! I don't think I'll be taking my chances with those guys! Yeah mommy's doing a great job protecting the eggs  It's great to watch the parents herd the fry around the tank! Shame on me but I'm looking into another betta. Would a female be okay in this tank? If not, I think a 5 gallon may be coming my way soon!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Glad to hear the eggs are doing well :-D Pics? Vids? :lol:
Hmm...just a single female betta? I don't see why not.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

You say the female betta in the community okay? Or in the 5 gallon?

I'll go grab the camera!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Either one, don't see why she couldn't work in the community. Never kept a female myself, but I had my male betta in my 50 gallon community for a while without issue. 

Haha, I can't wait to see pictures :-D


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Hope these work


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh wow, I LOVE your tank. And the Kribs are just beautiful :-D


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks so much! I've had it running for about a year and finally have it to where I really like it!  If you would like to see my 10 gallon with my bettas here is the link! http://www.fishforum.com/betta-pictures/my-two-betta-boys-26759/#post221945


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh I love your Bettas, such gorgeous coloring :-D I must admit, I'm jealous :lol:


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks again! I know I don't need another tank but I looked through the betta photo thread and fell in love with bettas all over again. If I can squeeze out some money I think I'll be getting a 5 gallon for one or two more bettas!! Crazy me


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol, I know the feeling, trust me :lol: Except I've been bitten by the Gourami bug^^;;;

Now all I need to do is convince my parents I need a 55 gallon....


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

DragonFish said:


> Now all I need to do is convince my parents I need a 55 gallon....


Haha I have the same problem!! We actually started with a 50 then I picked up two goldfish at our fair, ended up with a 10 gallon, grew to a 29! With a betta tank on the side haha. Crazy stuff, even worse when your parents don't share the same enthusiam as you! I've actually been bitten by both the betta and gourami bug. They seem to be peeking out as my favorites (don't tell). Except I'm running out of gourami room, so I went with bettas since they don't need quite as large of tank! So what are you planning to do in the 55?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Indeed! I started out with my 50 too, dad gave it to me after we moved and actually encouraged me to go and get into the hobby, read up on fish, research, all that stuff. The 20 and 10 were from my Hermit Crabbing days, dug them out of storage and set them up  Current;y we're working on getting an old gradenza up into my room to make a little 'fish corner', giving me room for the 55 :lol:
Haha, I must admit I love my betta but Gouramis have to be my favorite. I can never pinpoint why, I thought I'd be traumatized after that vicious Opaline Gourami we'd had, but apparently not :lol:
Same here, running out of room for my Gourami obsession :lol: thats where the 55 comes in. I'm planning it as a Gourami tank, all sorts of different species. I know I definitely want a Moonlight and a Pearl or two...I'll probably be talking to my LPS about getting Chocolates and Samurai....
And I'm getting ahead of myself :lol: Gotta find a good deal on Craigslist first and tell my parents its what I want for my B-day xD


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow a gourami community? That would be AWESOME!! My pearls are definetly my favorite of the gouramis, I wish my local petstores sold moonlights, or chocolates. I guess we don't get first pick up here in Montana haha! I've got my little 10 gallon in my room then right outside are all the others  My room is so dark though, being in the basement, I kinda feel bad for the little guys being in the dark.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yup, I thought it would be pretty neat to have a semi-planted(no green thumb here)Gourami community type tank. I love Pearls and Moonlights, get to see them all the time when I take a trip to my LPS. The Moonlights are always the first to come greet me :lol: Very beautiful and friendly. 
I was talking to this one woman last time who worked at my LPS and seemed to share my love of Gouramis  She said the Chocolates have been really hard to find lately, but hopefully my the time I get my tank and have it set up I can ask a little more about them. I'd love to have at least two! 
Ahh, good old Montana, lived there for about six years  Hate the weather :lol:
All tanks are in my room, the 50 and future fish corner right nest to me bed actually. Get to wake up every morning to my Angel begging for food :lol:


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

That's great! You lived in Montana? Man I totally hate the weather too, snow, cold, ICK! Wow 5 tanks in one room, must be a pretty big room


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yup, got a couple friends back in Montana too xD Brutally cold in the winter, brutally hot in the summer, such a blast when your working a barn year 'round too ;-)

Haha, I suppose its a decent size....though I am going to have to sacrifice my nightstand to fit in the gradenza :lol:


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Worked in a barn? So you love horses? Me too!! We have 3 actually  I would have to say fish tank vs. nightstand... the tank would totally win out!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yup, my friends and I practically ran the barn in Montana for a couple years until I moved up to WA with my horse a little while ago.  Always loved horses, posted a thread in the off topic section with pictures of my mare and I ;-) 
lol, I know, right? My parents looked at me like I was crazy when I said 'Well we'll just take out the nightstand.' :lol:


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Haha that's great!! man i posted those pictures of my bettas and i got two responses that they have fin rot! i've never seen or delt with it before... just when I was thinking about getting more bettas... hmm i did a 100% water change (i know its bad)... do you have any experience with it?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Fin rot? Really? I'm afraid I don't have any personal experience with it :/ Though 100% WC aren't usually good.....as long as you kept filter, gravel, decor, ext wet then there may not be too much of an upset....likely nothing a Betta can't handle.
My advice is to google Fin Rot, read a bunch, then read more. Google is always great


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks, yeah I know but I do 100% WC in my 5 gallon hex betta tank once a month and he is doing awesome.... I'll start searching, hopefully we'll stop by walmart tomorrow, hmmm I have the money for the 5 gallon I have been wanting... man i'm giving myseld the guilt trip again!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol, yeah I know the feeling....theres this half off sale coming up at my LPS soon, all fish and stuff 50% off and I'm like.....making a list :lol:
....And I wonder how much of the stuff on my list I really need....


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Ah! I would just go on a crazy shopping spree!! (I actually felt quite nerdy admitting how exciting a fish sale is!!) Haha I have one local store (not including walmart/petsmart) that is more expensive than the others and never has sales  It sounds like this would be a great time for you to pick up that new tank!!Yeah, I don't _need _another tank or more fish for that matter! Oh well, hopefully some more baby sitting jobs will come along soon...


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

No worries, I got all excited too and got looks from my parents xDD
Yeah, I live out in the middle of nowhere.....no Petsmart or chain store for, like, an hour. I've got this really nice(though expensive)LPS and then this really cruddy little one my dad refuses to go to anymore. So the big LPS by our grocery store is where I go now, I'm fairly certain at least two of the employees know me quite well by now :lol: 
Yeah, I was thinking the same thing....depends on how much a 55 gallon setup there is though. I know I can buy new at Petco for like....$200(get to go by Petco every 6 weeks or so when I visit my orthodontist a few towns over)and so far thats the cheapest I've found for a full setup. 
Haha, my birthdays coming up soon and all I've asked for is money.....so thats where my funds are coming from currently xDD :lol:


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah I swear the same lady works the fish department every time I go into petsmart!! hmmm my birthdays not for another 6 months... dang it. that's actually a good price. I got the full setup of my 29 gallon for $100 with another 60 for the stand. ugh now my mom doesn't want to go to walmart today, and my dad has the only car i can drive! I feel bad, i don't have any aquarium salt for my bettas to help with their fin rot. they should be okay for a few more days, its not too bad. I saw your pictures of your new gouramis. they are gorgeous!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol, I'm trying to get a job at my LPS...goodness knows I know more then they do about fish. One time, this guy asked where the Pearl Gouramis were, and they had no clue....but I did :lol:
Yeah I look on Craigslist and see these people seeing used for $200 and saying they paid like $400 for the whole thing. Never actually bought a full setup before, al of my tanks I already had, just needed filter, heater, and the like ^^;
Haha, I need to learn to drive.....I've been procrastinating  Yeah, I don't think Fin Rot is a real serious or hard to cure thing....I do hope they get better though :-D
Aww, thanks. Yeah, those two are real characters. One likes to swim up and down the end of the tank closest to me constantly, its so funny to watch :lol:


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I feel like I know a ton more than the people who there too! Except at petsmart you have to be 18 I think to work with the live animals... I almost got a job at my local store but I also procrastinated and never got around to turning in my application! Oops. I'm a little hesistant to but a tank off craigslist, I don't know my mom is always like, you never know what kind of person is selling the tank... Driving is fun actually! It was a little scary at firs but fun now that I can drive without parents!! Especially because of the new driving laws here you have to drive 50+ hours with an adult and have your permit for 6 months before taking a drivers test. That's what I did on my first day of summer, the night before my mom said you're first day of summer will be memorable! haha they didn't tell me they made me an appointment to take the test until the morning of! Haha thanks, the boys are still acting normal and flaring at eachother


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, well I'll be 18 here in like little over two weeks.....if only there was a Petsmart nearby....
Yeah, I'm working on my Application....okay, dads helping me <.<; 
lol, Well because I can't drive I need a ride....meaning anyone I go to meet on Craigslist will likely be meeting my dad too :lol: So no worries there. I suppose thats a perk...
Oh man, I'm way scared to drive....I can do my dads truck up and down the driveway but I think I'd panic on the road. Need to learn though....theres another job I'd like to apply for once I'm outta High School, but I need to be able to drive. 
Glad the boys are acting normal though, thats good to hear :-D


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah I'd be fine if my dad came to get a tank!! I wouldn't feel intimidated! Haha I totally understand the nervousness to drive I was totally scared out of my wits! But I was the third child to learn to drive in my family so my dad totally knows what to do. My mom wasn't so fun to drive with, you get the SLOW DOWN and WATCH OUT! When you're actually fine haha.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol, Yeah I'm kid number one.....my dads okay to drive with, mom won't even let me behind the wheel when shes in the car. :lol: I've tried to let her let me drive down the driveway with her, but she'll have none of it.
Yeah....my friends are starting to tease me though, I need to learn to drive xDD


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Haha yeah, just got to start with baby steps


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah....I hope by next summer.....or before that....I can feel confident enough to drive around 
Theres definitely places I want to go :lol:
So how are the boys doing? Fins any better?


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

YAY freedom!! The boys are doing a little better, Sinbad is in his own 5 gallon now. They both got 2 salt baths yesterday and have had 2 today. I will probably do at least 2 more today. I don't see much improvement on the fins but they aren'tany worse. Sinbad is still kickin so I think he should be okay. Haha knowing me and my little "betta obsession" I'll probably divide both my 5 and 10 gallon and get two more bettas  shame on me haha. I'll just have to do some test runs with Merlin to make sure he can't find a way around the divider!! How's tank shopping?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha yes! Anime conventions here I come!*super geeky moment*
Glad to know they're doing okay, and at least they're not getting any worse  I bet they'll pull through alright ;-)
To be honest I'm looking into getting a second ten for my Betta and possibly dividing it for a second Betta.....and my 20 will soon be empty of Cichlids, so I need to figure out what Imma do with that...
Ugh, so far nothing good on Craigslist around here that I can't find cheaper elsewhere. I'm still checking though ^^;


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Lol! Yeah I think they'll be ok. Thanks! Why are you getting rid of the cichlids? A ten gallon would be really cool, your betta will love you! You can even divide it into 3's if you wanted to, and get 2 more bettas!!! YAY! In the 20 you could do the gouramis, or an awesome school of tetras. There's so many options!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

The Cichlids were actually given to me by my Uncle, not my favorite fish.....and I just don't have the proper room for them. They're constantly fighting and beating each other up, not to mention my 20 gallon really needs to be drained.....tests are coming out fine but theres something in the water.....
So the plan is to drain it(keep the filters wet)rise decor and gravel, let it go with the dwarf pleco and the Rasbora(lone surviver of Eeyore the Opaline Gourami)for a little while, then slowly add fish. Still have yet to totally decide what I want to do with it, there really are so many options :lol:
Maybe I'll just divide that into threes and get two more bettas xD


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh I see  Same thing happened to me I got 6 free convicts and had to get rid of them, I totally had no idea what I was doing three years ago!! Yeah bettas are awesome, I never thought I would get so into fish. ;D I'm hoping to get the car tomorrow to head to petsmart, for algae wafers and possibly a new betta  But my petsmart says your not supposed to buy fish unless your 18.... I guess I can try and see if they stop me haha


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, really? They always let me buy fish....though with the Hermit crabs my mom had to sign for them because I was under 18. That was a couple years ago, been a long time sonce I bought a fish at Petsmart...
Yeah, my Uncle tore down a couple of his tanks....I think they were somewhere around 75+gallons. Sent me a few of his Cichlids along with the dwarf pleco when he did, the ones in my 20 are the only survivors of the ship....but are obviously not pleased with the downgrade :lol:


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I bet! Haha those darn cichlids!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, yes, they're little trouble makers for sure and total spazes. Out of all my fish, the firemouth is the only one that will still hide from me and 'glare' at me :lol:
I feel silly, but I must confess I had a Betta dream last night  I do believe I have to get at least one more now....


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Haha fish dreams  Well I went out and bought a little female today! She is so cute and tiny!! She's almost black but really dark blue with lighter fins!!! She's so small that she spits out the betta bits because they are too big! Haha oh and Sinbad ate tonight YAY! I put in some Jungle Fungus Clear and am hoping that does the trick! I guess you do have to get another betta now, they are calling you. Haha. Are you going to split a 10 gallon then?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Awww, how cute! She sounds gorgeous! Pictures! :-D Glad to hear Sinbad is eating too, crossing my fingers for ya!
I know, right? I have to go out and get another one now xD Yeah, hopefully at this big sale I can snag myself a 10 gallon setup and stuff......I think I might wait on the 55 and ask for it for Christmas or something....need a few things for the other tanks and some non fish stuff^^;


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Sounds like a plan to me!  I took a picture of her on my phone but it really doesn't do her justice so I think I'll take some with the fancy camera today. It rainy and cloudy today (weird right? its august) so I think I'll just stay at home all day!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I believe I saw that one picture, been lurking around the betta section of the forums  :lol: Can't wait to see more though :-D
I know, its all cloudy and cold 'round here too.....actually wore a long sleeved shirt today :lol:


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I know weird stuff! Maybe I'll do pictures today! I forgot haha. Lurking on the betta forums are we? Haha don't worry I do it all the time hehe


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol, yeah, thinking about messing with the gradenza today.....big project and I'm kinda tired, but I really wanna get it up here. Mom wants the stool back that I stole for my 1 gallon anyway :lol:
 Guilty as charged, I've been lurking xD Probably going to post something at some point too...


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I would work on it, just think your one step closer! Yay! Oh and I posted some better pictures of Jasmine on the "New girl" thread!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, I know! I think I might do that this afternoon....
Alright, I'll go check it out :-D


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oooooooh, shes gorgeous! Totally adorable! :-D I'm jealous :lol:


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

hehe thanks!! well maybe you can get one of your own!! Are you thinking male or female for your next betta? I'm actually thinking of getting another female and putting her in my 29 gal community as a "centerpiece" because the kribensis like long fins (i tried a male, didn't work out for sinbad!) so maybe since they have short fins it would work


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm probably going with a male for my second, Half-Moon would be ideal. I don't think my LPS carries females actually....I suppose I'll look more closely later xD
Hmm.....I see the logic in that. If it doesn't work: An excuse to buy another tank :lol:


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah if only I had the money for another tank!! Haha, yeah I would love a male halfmoon, but my stores don't sell them  Only the "regular" bettas and crowntails...


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm fairly certain we've got regular, Crowntail, and Halfmoon here...I think the Halfmoons are a little more expensive but only by a couple bucks. I totally love Halfmoons, my dream betta is a yellow one but I doubt they'd have it :lol:


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

yeah a yellow half moon would be amazing!!! well it may be a waiting game, but it would be worth it!! I normally check out the bettas whenever we go to one of our two stores, but just have to wait for the best! and in my experience the prettiest bettas are always at the very back


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Well just got back from a little browsing trip to the LPS, no Halfmoons :-(
There are, however, Doubletails....though they're like...$15. There are some really nice ones and there was the _gorgeous_ DT that looked almost exactly like mine...only with a double tail xD Had to stop myself from getting him ^^;


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

haha I know they are so hard to resist!! yeah I agree $15 is a little out my price range haha, better luck next time I guess. Or you may be able to ask the manager and see when they will get some in.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes, they were very beautiful...so hard not to just take one home right then :lol: I may ask....or I may not be able to wait and just end up getting a Crowntail or something xD
Well i was looking at tanks too, looks like theres a 12 gallon full setup that would be something like $50 at the half off sale....if that stuff is half off, I dunno what all is on sale. Anyway, might pick up that for the bettas....going to be moving the gradenza up this afternoon actually too finally :-D

Got a bit of a plan for the 20 now as well....I'm gong to redo the tank with a few old decorations I have laying around, add some live plants, put a small school of albino corys in there, and either a single Pearl Gourami, Albino Paradise fish, or get a male like those two little females I have in my 50 and maybe put the females in there as well...what do you think?


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Man I'm so jealous  I wish I had a tank or two more I could set up!! With the 12 gallon would you just divide it for the bettas? Or do a bunch of females?

Oh there's so many options! Hmmm for the 20 gallon I would probably put your females from your 50 and get another male. I think the tank would look somewhat empty with one large fish that hangs near the top (at least my pearls just stayed up top) and the cories that hang on the bottom. And just from my experience I had an albino cory that never grew! He only lived like 6 months then died, he wasn't sick or anything it was weird. So just putting that out there


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yup, the 12 would be divided for two  I'd actually been thinking about a bunch of females in the 20 gallon, but if my LPS doesn't sell females.....
Maybe they'd order them for me, dunno.
Any idea how many females would be good?

I think its come down to either the Albino Paradise fish or a few female Betta if I can get them for the 20 gallon. I'd thought about maybe adding a few Rasbora if I get the Paradise, but I dunno if that would be too much. 
Ahh, I actually have an albino and a leopard Cory.....sold to me as good 'cleanup' fish when I fist got the 50 from my dad and had no clue what I was doing :lol: I love my Albino, hes tough as nails and doesn't put with with getting picked on and even succeeds in scaring any new fish that happen to come up to him :lol: Likes to follow my hand while I'm gravel vacing too  I'd like to get him a few friends now that I have the room, you know? ;-)
Yeah....I had issues with a bronze cory though. He hung on for a few weeks then just kicked the bucket. Never figured out why....


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

You could divide the 12 into 4 even if you wanted to. Each betta would have 3 gallons which is pretty good  A sorority would be cool in the 20 but sometimes they don't work  Some of the females will not get along. I actually made a thread about a 10 gallon sorority. Angelscars attempted and her females didn't get along... So I mean it would be awesome but also not too good if you had to rehome the females... I would make a new post about it for your 20 gallon and see what everyone thinks. I'm not trying to scare you away from it, I just wanted to let you know  I might try it someday instead of getting another male. 

Well I know petsmart carries females, did you say you had one, but it was a long drive to get there? I'm not sure how many probably 10 max. I heard 4-5 is ok for a 10 gallon.

Anyway your albino cory sounds like quite a character. My angelfish tried to eat a freckle off my hand when I was cleaning their tank! haha it was really funny. I think a few rasboras would be okay with a paradise fish. Maybe of group of 5?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, maybe I'll divide it further later, I think I'll just stick with two for now ;-)
Yup, been reading up on sororities and all that and they sound rather interesting....I'd love to give it a shot, I get the basic gist of how one should prepare for it and I'll talk with my LPS to see if they will take back any females that seem to not work...provided they even sell females of course. I think it'd be an interesting challenge 
I may post a bored though to see what others think, get first hand experienced opinions and whatnot 

Yup, theres a Petsmart....oh....at least 45 minutes away and I'd take a good deal of persuading to get my parents to take me there. :lol: Theres a petco too about an hour or so away that I get ti visit every 4-6 weeks when I go to my orthodontist....but mostly its just supplies I pick up there because they're cheaper.
Yeah, I've been reading that people have around 6 or so in 10-12 gallons....so I was thinking like 7-8 or something.

Haha, yes, I love him to bits :-D
My Angel follows me around too, though I've trained him to not nip at my hand and arm unless I have food and even then hes very carful to just take the food from my fingers and not bite me 
One of my new Gourami girls is also very funny, I stuck my arm in while doing my weekly PWC yesterday and let go of the vac, but offered my finger to her to see if she'd nibble at it.....and she sort of rubbed agents it like a cat :lol: I don't know how to else to explain it, it wasn't like a flicking or 'I'm itchy' thing....it was like a cat when it rubs agents your leg xDDD


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

yeah that would be great if they would take them back. haha as i was reading your "cat post" my cat walked in front of te computer and tried rubbing on it  silly. yeah I'm actually wanting to do a sorority now that I have googled it. my little female looks so nice and sweet in her own 10 gallon. Hopefully she won't turn too mean if I add a few more females. But I would be using plastic plants, do you think I could still make enough "hiding places"? I have some large rocks from my backyard that I could try and make a cool "ornament"... maybe I'll give that a try. haha I just realized I used a bunch of quotes in this post. 

Yeah we have the height petstore that is about an hour and a half ish round trip. I like to go up there because they have so many more options of fish that petsmart doesn't have... so I guess there are a few perks to local pet stores. even though they are more expensive


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, I'll probably ask them about it and stuff...though if I'm not getting that 55 for a while the tope of my gradenza will be bare so I can get a few containers and separate some girls if things get too out of hand...
Yeah, the challenge definitely intrigues me. I think I'm going to do it if I can find females, honestly the more I read the more I wanna try it ;-)
I bet you could still make a bunch of hiding places with plastic plants and rocks and stuff. I use rocks from my backyard  Just be carful about arranging them though, they can be tricky :lol:
Clay pots are also cool, like....$.99 at the craft store and you can break 'em and put holes in 'em and all sorts of stuff x3

Yeah....my LPS doesn't have a really great selection...but all facts considered their fish are relatively healthy, at least for more so then any chain store i've ever been in...


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah that's a good idea  maybe I'll try it with you! we're going to petsmart tomorrow and I'm going to check out the females! yay i'm excited, there was a pretty white one when I got Jasmine, I wonder if she is still there. But someone said on my thread that females with darker colors are less aggressive...

My rocks are from my backyard too  I think I'll rearrange the tank before we go to petsmart. Do you think I should put Jasmine in her cup and release her and the new females together instead of letting her explore the new decor?

Oh and I should get 2 more females right? Wouldn't a pair not do too well together? I read somewhere that they should be in "odd" numbers.

Do you have any really good links about sororitys? Thanks 

Wow question overload, sorry!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, well the sale starts tomorrow and is going on all weekend so I'll be preparing and likely getting four females if they have them, hopefully being able to exchange them for my Cichlids. I think imma go with eight, but I don't want to put too many in at one time and have too much of a mini-cycle....
I've read some conflicting opinions on the color thing....I'm just going to stick to my belief of every fish being an individual and pick up ones that I like 

I've read about turning off the lights and doing something like, taking the existing female(s) out and then letting them all go together or something. I think what I'll be doing is switching some things up then letting the new girls explore for an hour or so before letting the old ones back in whenever I get new girls ;-)

Yup, I've read that pairs are just a disaster....three or more is best, thats why I'm going to start out with four or so ;-)

Really what I did was google 'Betta Sororities', tons of info there. Also searched 'Sorority' on the forums here and came up with a few things. Try those? Theres just way too many to list :lol:


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Okay thanks. Yay fish sale!  Yeah I think I'll stick with the females that I like best too! I guess we could always return the females if it didn't work out, but I'm not so sure my concience would let me do that! What do you think about 5 females for a 10 gallon? I feel like 3 is too few but 4 is the "even" number...

Are you going to use live plants?

I'm going to go google right now


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I know, I'm totally excited about the sale xD
Luckily my LPS does a pretty good job with taking care of their fish, so I'm not too upset about taking a female or two back if I have to ;-)
I think 5 would probably be fine for a 10 

I may, it all depends on prices really. If I can get a good deal on silk then I'll use those, but if not then I'll go with a few live because they're pretty cheap....have no clue what they are(sold as 'Assorted Bunch Plants') but I have a few in my 10 doing just fine ;-)

Yay Google! :-D
:lol:


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah I don't think my lights are bright enough in my 10 gallon. I think I'm just using the incandescant bulbs that came with the tank. So I think live plants aren't going to be in my tanks any time soon.

I actually think one of my plants messed up Merlin's tail.  So I won't be using those anytime soon.

I'm excited for you to go shopping too! Haha can't wait to hear what you came home with. Hopefully I'll have a few treasures from my browsing tomorrow too!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeaaah....hoping to pick up a_ real_ light from my 20 tomorrow^^;
Ugh, so much I need! D:

Oh no! Thats no good :/ poor Merlin...
You know, I marvel at how delicate(in a sense)bettas are compared to everything I'd heard and seen as a kid....(always had at least one friend with a betta in a bowl)

Haha, yeah, may not be able to resist and end up getting my first female tomorrow(if they have them) :lol:
And definitely want to hear about your trip! I hope you find some nice females :-D


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Yay!! Came home with 2 females today! A lovely female who looks like this http://www.apetinc.com/site/largepics/748/62851/253482/366329/Female_Betta.jpg 
I have always liked these ones. But then my other is yellow!!! EEEKKK  I have never seen a yellow female so I had to get her. She kind of looks like this http://www.feistyfins.com/linked/yellow%20cambodian%20hm%20female.jpg But her body is also yellow! I'm so happy.

So today I took out all the decor and Jasmine from my 10 gallon. I cleaned more rocks from my backyard and made a pretty sweet (if I do say so myself) little rock wall with lots of plants. I put all three females in at the same time. And no fighting!! It's probably too soon for me to be getting excited but Jasmine has just pecked at the other two a few times (no bites, just saying "i'm in charge") she's actually bigger than the others and I thought she was tiny!!! Haha so I'll keep you posted on how they are doing. I would like to get 2 more females to complete my sorority, put I'll have to wait for another shipment of females 

How did your trip go?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh wow! So exciting! :-D Lucky! I'd love to have a yellow female!

My trip went quite well actually  Got two females myself(couldn't resist)....at least I know one is a female betta, the other doesn't look like any betta I've ever seen....maybe its just different type of betta? They had a couple more like her, but they didn't have any blue coloring like she did....and she looked like a little blue female in the store....
Here she is:
http://i724.photobucket.com/albums/ww250/DragonPanda/IMGP2861-1.jpg

And heres my other new girl x3:
http://i724.photobucket.com/albums/ww250/DragonPanda/IMGP2849-1.jpg
....Is it possible shes a CT? Not sure, they were all in a tank with White Skirt Tetras labeled 'Female Betta' :/

Anyway, they're in holding bowls until tomorrow when I'm taking the Cichlids back and getting two more  Setting up the 20 tonight with some new gravel and the fake logs, probably a couple plastic plants.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah! I really like your bettas too  The blue one is really cool! I'm not very good at determining what kind of bettas the females are. The reddish one might be a CT but wouldn't they have more of a "ragged" appearance to the fins?

It's so exciting to set up a new tank! I hope all goes well with your sorority. Are you going to put all 4 together tomorrow?

I hope all goes well with your females!  are you still looking to get your new 50 gallon during the half off sale?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks! I hope she IS a betta :lol: Wasn't sure if she was like a Licorice Gourami or something Oo;
I love them both already :-D They need names though....
Yeah, I was thinking more ragged too at first, but after looking at a couple CT female pictures I wasn't sure :/ Maybe I'll post a bored? xD

Yup, all four will go in tomorrow :-D I'm very excited too x3 I hope things go well for yours! ;-)

Nah, I think I'm going to hold off on the 50 for a while....I'll work on that 'round Christmas time I think ;-)


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Haha good thinking for your other tank!! I love Christmas  

Yeah I'm pretty sure she's a betta  I think names are the hardest part, but you always get way more attached once you start calling them something other than fishy! haha 

Sounds like a good idea to post a bored, I'm sure everyone else knows more about it than me! I just posted one on female sororities. So I'll see what kind of responses I get back. I think I posted too many questions though!! Lol 

I really wish I could just go and get two more tomorrow, but the others they had weren't "stunning". If you know what I mean. And petsmart is the only store that sells females, except for wamart, but they only have one when we went today. I guess I just have to wait


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes, Christmas is my favorite time of the year xDDD

Yup, posted my board....looks like its just stress lines  Either way, she looks pretty ;-)
Shes(the blue one)got this adorable personality too :lol: I'll walk up to her bowl and she'll be looking at me, just watching me xDD Definitely not afraid of me in the slightest.
The pinkish one is a bit more docile, she comes to say hi but doesn't seem to be freaking out as much...though definitely isn't skittish like I'd expected.
I'm already totally attached to them, even without names I love them xDDDD

Awwww ): That stinks. Well....at least you've got your three now xD


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah my girls!!! I still haven't named the yellow one. I named the reddish one Lucy just because I think it's a really cute name 

I'm glad to see their enjoying your company!! The girls actually seem more social to their humans than males. At least from what I've seen.

Your girls are a lot bigger than mine, I wonder if petsmart just tries to sell them as soon as they can. Either way, it's super exciting. I can't wait to see your new girls and their new tank! I'll post some pictures up tomorrow!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Awww, Lucy is an adorable name! x33
What about Topaz for the yellow one?

Yeah, I was really surprised how outgoing they were, I'd expected them to be quite a bit more skittish....like a stressed, new fish xD But nope, they both come right up to me.
Hmm....I dunno if I could comment on the girls vs. males thing....only ever had one male and he likes to come great me xDD Then again, I've had him for a while....

Really? How big are your girls? I think my pinkish one is about 1.5" and the other is just a slight bit bigger...


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks, Topaz is a good name. That may be her new name!  Yeah neither of my girls were stressed at all. I felt kind of bad hey had to sit in the car while we went to walmart and the drive home, then a salt bath, and the introduction. But they did great! Hopefully I'll get back to petsmart next week and see if they got more in!

Haha I'm not very good at estimating sizes but the yellow girl is probably only an inch. I can barely find her in the big ol' tank  

I didn't really think I would ever like the females, since we have always have had male bettas, but I'm really starting to get attached and really enjoy how they are social and interact. While on the other side of the room, Sinbad and Merlin don't stop flaring at eachother! I'm going to try and block at least half of the divider with some extra "background" material I have. So the water can still circulate a little bit, but so they won't be too stressed out.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xDD Topaz is my horses name  Thought I'd toss it in^^
My two female Gourami came _with_ us into the grocery store, hid away in my purse xD 
I felt bad about leaving them in the car^^;

Oh wow, an inch? Tiny! Adorable! xDD

Honestly, I didn't know if female bettas existed when I was a kid :lol: I'd only ever seen males....like, anywhere. ^^;
Yeah, sounds like a plan, hope they stop going at one another so much D:


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Ah cute! My horse is named Pecos  I actually decided to name her Alice! Thanks for your suggestion though.

Haha that's so funny about your gouramis, actually we did that too  Our local store puts the fish's plastic bag in a brown bag and it was like 95 degrees out so I just brought the brown bag and set it on our shopping cart! haha I got a few strange looks when I was holding onto the bag through checkout  haha good times. 

Yeah I hope the boys will relax, I actually need to go get started on that... and hopefully get up some pictures of the girls! 

can't wait to see your new girls and your tank set up! I actually put almost all of my extra plants in the sorority tank so my boys only have one plant each!! oops


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Awwww, Alice is a cute name too x3
Got names for mine too, Nami for the blue girl(a bit of an inside thing between a friend and I)and Jinx for my pinkish girl ;-)

lol, yup, thats what my LPS does too  Only I stuck them in my purse, just because :lol: It was fun, they didn't seem to mind the ride too much either xD

Yes, I must see pictures of your girls! :-D 
I actually have the tank all set up, just waiting for the other two(or three)girls and then everyone is going in together ;-)
lol, sounds like an excuse to go get more plants......and an extra trip the the fish store xD


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah if only I wasn't broke at the moment!! And mom keeps saying I'm tired of paying for all your fish stuff!! Since I bugged them enough to let me take over the 50 gallon, I know how 5 tanks to care for all by my lonesome.  

I love those names!!! So cute  Haha I was looking around my house and we have a 1 gallon, 1.5 gallon, and .5 gallon tank with "betta" written all over them!! Haha if only I had another heater laying around! oh I do!  life is good, I totally just remembered we have one for Zorro's tank upstairs but we don't need it since it's always warm upstairs YAY! More bettas for me! Goodness it's like a drug, i'm addicted to bettas!! AH

I'v eactually been procrastinating and haven't fixed the divider in the boys tank, I think I'll go do that. So your trading in your cichlids today right?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol xDDD I'm thinking I may just pickup a heater for Sasukes(my boys)tank instead of getting a whole new tank. I'm rethinking a divided, I want to concentrate on the girls for now ;-)
Lucky though! xDD I wish there was that possibility for me D: Geez, the bettas I'd get.....
xDDD I know, its so addictive! But whenever my parents say something I'm all like 'Would you rather it be something something else?' xD

My dads pretty supportive though, he wishes my fish good night x3

Haha, hooray for procrastination! xD :lol:
Yup, going here probably in an hour or two to take the Cichlids back and get a couple more girls ;-)
Ugh, I probably need more betta pellets too....xD


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah that may be a good idea. But I "repaired my divider so the boys have only a tiny square they can show off to eachother through haha.

Yeah I would love to get a really pretty male crowntail for the 1.5 gal. But I want to make sure the girls get along and everything runs smoothly for a while before adding another tank to my agenda! 

I just took some photos so enjoy!! The last few are of the boy's divided tank. 








Jasmine








Alice 








Lucy
























Boys tank








Merlin








Divider and Merlin stealing the spotlight









Haha I love my bettas!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh my gosh! I LOVE the girls tank, the rock work is amazing :-D And Merlin is just gorgeous! xD
Ugh, I wish I could say mine looks as good.....but it doesn't^^;;;;;
Anyway, picked up three new females today, couldn't resist the last one.....poor thing was all beat up and had her fins torn D: Other then a bit beat up, she seems....okay and definitely perked up after adding her to the tank(though shes being kept in a plastic breeder for closer observation currently).

Heres the beat up girl:

























Nami:









Jinx:









One of the new girls whom I've named Tetsuya:

















Another new girl, yet to be named:









The whole setup:









And there we go^^


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow I love it! You bought Nami yesterday right? She sure has brightened up, she's gorgegous. I'm glad you saved the little beat up one, I'm sure she'll heal up and become really pretty!! Is Tetsuya black? Or just really dark? I like her too...  Has there been any fighting?

Thanks for the complements! I really like the girls tank too, I just starting pile-ing up some rocks and thats where I ended! haha 

Do I see a sole rasbora in there? haha

Are you going to leave your number at 6? Or go up to 8? I was just thinking since I will have 5 in a 10 gallon, and you have a 20 gallon...

Anyway I really like your tank too  And your fishies!!!


----------



## 6998 (Aug 15, 2009)

*20 gallon tank stocking ideas????*

opps! sorry


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yup, got Nami yesterday  I was really surprised how she colored up, she seems to really be pleased with her new home. Jinx is a little more hesitant and shy but is getting better. I think Tetsuya might actually be black, at least she looks that way. I'll need to wait to get some better lighting and let her settle in a few days before knowing for sure probably though :lol:
Yes, I do hope my little rescue pulls though. She looks like she could be very pretty once she heals 
So far, only mild bickering, nothing any more serious then I see form my sparkling gourami daily ;-). Though Phoenix(the red girl)seems to be quite stressed and hides a lot, but then again I think she was a bit low in the pecking order at the tank in the store. Hopefully she'll settle in nicely and start showing some richer color.

Haha, Yes, that is Twitch. He is the sole surviver of Eeyore the Opaline Gourami....likely over two years old and has been on his own for more then a year, still going strong :lol:

I plan on going up to 7 or 8, haven't decided. Most likely 8 :lol:

Aww thanks xD I still think your rock work is amazing, I've yet to be able to even manage anything close to that D:


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks, it's taken me oh 3 years, of changing the decor everytime I clean! haha but I'm so picky and like OCD that if a plant isn't straight or something I have to fix it! Ah I hate it, but I guess it comes out with good results some times 

Haha Twitch is a cute name  What a little trooper!

Did you buy your girls in the cups or were they already in a sorority tank?

My little Alice is kind of like Phoenix, she isn't necessarily stressed but she just kind of hides a lot. And she hasn't eaten yet! I might put her in a little cup later today and try and feed her like that. She wants to eat, but I think she feels inferior to the others.

Glad to hear there isn't much fighting! It's really cool how both of our first sororities are working out! *knock on wood* I hope I didn't just jinx it!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol xDDDD I'm waaaaaaaay to lazy to change things up so much. Though, it does take me a while to be happy with something if I DO change it. I'm always going back into the tank and straitening things, switching this over there....xDDD

The girls were all already in a tank together....probably around 7 of them. One was obviously much older and didn't seem like she would last too long, and the other was very aggressive so I didn't go for those.

It seems to take my girls a couple minutes to figure out that the food is there actually :lol: Phoenix is actually the last one to get to the pellets usually, I was a little worried about her eating too because she wasn't coming up to the top like the other three, but eventually she came up and snagged a pellet or two. Maybe they just need to get used to associating you with food? xD
Mira(my little rescue)is definitely doing well, eating and greeting me when I come to the tank  I think she'll definitely pull through. 

lol, indeed xD


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Haha I know what you mean!

All my girls were in cups! I hope the two new arrivals this week won't shake things up too much 

Yeah I guess I'll just keep watching her closely, maybe she's still kind of stressed? I don't know, hopefully she'll come around!

Well I'm glad to hear Mira is doing better! Great name by the way  

really random question, but how do I set it that the pictures of my tanks (from aquarium log) to show up on the top of this website? that was a really bad explanation... haha but do you know what i mean?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, I need to find out when the next shipment of female bettas will be in....maybe I can get them to call me or something XD

Yeah, Phoenix is still displaying very vivid stress bars so I hope that that will go away in a few days. I hope Alice perks up a little too 

Thanks^^ I've always loved the name Mira xD Almost convinced my mom to name the puppy that ;-)
Oh yeah, my dad surprised me with a puppy for my B-day xDDDD :lol:

Like, the little pictures at the top when your surfing the site? I think those are random xD


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah Phoenix will probably calm down soon. Alice ate one little piece of food last night and this morning! YAY

Happy Birthday! Not sure when it is/was  How cute! What kind of puppy?

Yeah those pics. I just thought I had to say show my pictures public-ly or something...


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

They all seem to be eating, so I'm not to worried. xD Mira is bit bloated, though I see poop....maybe I'll just fast her for a day or two? I feel bad doing that, but I don't want her to be constipated D:

xDDD Birthday is this Sunday, the 23rd. Aurora(puppy)is just a mutt, we're not really sure xDD Mom is an Australian Shepherd mix(I suspect some Blue Heeler in her)And daddy is unknown, the only male they saw her with was a Lab but shes definitely not Labish xDD
Heres puppy:
http://i724.photobucket.com/albums/ww250/DragonPanda/IMGP2935-1.jpg

Nah, I think its just a random thing. I've seen your pictures up there a couple times xD


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh she is absolutely adorable!!! CUTIE 

I would fast Mira, I feel bad too but I guess if it's better for the fish...

Thanks for the picture info!

I just got a new female  She is in the salt bath right now. She has lines down her body like Nami, but her fins are purple! Yay! I almost have all the colors of the rainbow!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xDDD The puppy surprised me so much, I cried :lol:

Yeah, I'll fast her for a couple days.....she seems to be pooping though, so we'll see. 

Oooooo, I MUST see pictures of this new female when she goes into the main tank :-D

Oh, apparently my mom won a 'Betta Setup' at this 'Guess how many marbles' thing they had at my LPS during the sale :lol: Go figure! xD
Its probably just a bowl or something, but it may come with a betta.....and I'll be getting that 12 gallon likely too so....yeah xD


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Ah I want a puppy! But we already have 3 dogs... haha

Yeah I'll get pics up sometime...  I'm very bad at posting them quickly

Awesome, I wish my LFS was cool like that!! And yay for a new 12 gallon, how exciting!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol xD Well my dog just passed away about 2 and a half months ago....haven't had a puppy in, like, 11 years O__O
xD Luckily Roary is a pretty good girl, she slept a lot better last night.

lol xD Can't wait to see her! Have a name for her yet?

I know, I'm quite excited! Just counted the money I have left over from my grandmother, enough for the full setup and maybe a couple extra things :-D Sasuke will be very happy.
And I've still got money pending from my other grandparents :lol: So I'm all set.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your doggie! Yeah we haven't had a puppy in 7 years I think...

Roary's a cute name 

I named her Bandit! The lines look like they mask her face  I think she got nipped a few times last night. Her tail fin(caudal) was already frayed when I got her but this morning her anal fin is ragged too, it's probably because I didn't move around the decor before I added her. But I think she'll be fine. 

Yay for money  haha I have about $7 to my name! Since I have no job and get $20 a month for chores, I guess I need to save up! Yeah Sasuke will be very happy with you, and so will the future betta who will share that tank!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xDD Its hard adjusting to having a new puppy again after so long, lemme tell you D:

Yeah, its the nickname my mom came up with :lol: Aurora=Roary xD

Yup, I suppose if Bandit is acting normal then theres nothing to worry about....hope things go well with her  What an adorable name too! I've always loved the name Bandit xD

xDD I need to get off my lazy bum and get a job D: :lol: At some point.....
gosh, I'm such a horrible procrastinator xD


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

We all procrastinate, Dragon. I know I'm procrastinating tidying up my room at the moment. ;P


----------



## Nuttawet (Aug 18, 2009)

puppyrjjkm said:


> Hope these work


What type of fish is that? Won't it eat it's own fry?


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Nuttawet said:


> What type of fish is that? Won't it eat it's own fry?


They are Kribensis Cichlids. They ate the first batch, however most cichlids protect their young, like these. My catfish aren't really enjoying being chased around:-(


----------



## Nuttawet (Aug 18, 2009)

puppyrjjkm said:


> They are Kribensis Cichlids. They ate the first batch, however most cichlids protect their young, like these. My catfish aren't really enjoying being chased around:-(


Do they eat their young?


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Haha I know what you mean, but school is starting in a week so I guess I have another excuse not to get a job!

Thanks  Bandit ate tonight so I think all will be well!!

I'm being bad again and thinking how I can connive into getting a small bowl or something for another male! Shame on me!! AH I need to stop my fish addiction, maybe when school starts I'll be too preoccupied to think about it


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Nuttawet said:


> Do they eat their young?


When they are new parents with the first batch or so they will but afterwards they protect them until they are able to take care of themselves.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol xDDD Well I'm home schooled, so I don't even have that to restrict me from my fish obsession. All my tanks are right next to where I do school, in my room :lol:
Just one more year though.....8)

xDD I think I've no been bitten by the Betta bug D: And now that I'm not getting a hamster because of the puppy and the 10 is going into the gradenza....I have room right next to my comp for another tank or two :lol: :roll: Oh boy....

Glad to hear Bandit is doing well! :-D Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow you sure have been bitten by the betta bug!! We can always find somewhere for another tank  I think fish are better than hamsters anyway personally. One of my hamsters was evil if you looked into his cage he would jump at you! Haha we have a guinea pig  He's pretty cute.

Man I keep forgetting to take pictures! I might just wait until I get my last girl and then post pictures...


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, yes. If a fish bites you it doesn't hurt or draw blood.....usually XD Unless they're like, huge Cichlids. Though the hamster was meant as a companion, seeing as I didn't have a dog and....well....my horse isn't exactly keen on being cuddled unless you have carrots with you :lol: But, I have a dog now xD so.....more bettas! x3

xDD Okay, sure.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Haha yeah, same with my horses.. they sure do love their carrots!!

I think I've decided to ask for a 20 gallon long for Christmas and maybe divide it for a bunch of rescued male bettas, what do you think? Man I wish males got along. The tank would look way better with them just swimming around instead of divided


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yay! That sounds awesome! If I just had enough room for another 20 long.....:lol: Then again, I could always divide my 12 into three if I really wanted....
Oooooo, if males would get along....that would be an amazing tank! Planted with a bunch of male bettas swimming around peacefully....*dreams*


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

I've housed three males in a ten gallon succesfully before. Very few plants and décor. They were very peaceful and beautiful. All red crowntails. There were two red ct females with them as well. Other than establishing pecking order and flaring for a few days, everyone settled in nicely.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oo; I find that _very_ hard to believe I'm afraid.....any pictures?


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

That is hard to believe... yeah I'm pretty excited for a 20 gal. I think I'll move over my 2 males I have already so I can just replace a tank instead of adding one. I guess I would also move my male from our 5 hex... then get another betta haha


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm sorry you don't believe me. I'm afraid I have no photographs as I had no camera at that time. This was like eight years ago when I was young. They all lived five and a half happy years and died shortly after one another. The only reason they were together is because I was young and didn't know better, being six, going on seven at the time. I saved up all the money from my birthday and Christmas for them.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Huh interesting...


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Indeed....
Anyway, so, replace a tank? xD Anyway you could keep the 10 up and....get two more bettas? :lol: That'd be sweet...


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Haha that's true. Actually yesterday I bought another betta! I think I'm done for a while because I'm out of money and room for tanks! Haha So I have to get rid of my pair of Kribensis because they are terrorizing my poor cories! They chase and bite them all around the tank. So I had to move them to my 10 sorority until we can call our petstore and pray that they will take them back. So once they are rehomed I will put my cories and my new male betta in my 29 gallon!! He is gorgegous. I named him Bowen. He is a crowntail, his fins are dark red and his body is blackish. He's really cool!  For the 20 gal I'm thinking about a gourami community but I don't think a 20 gives me much leeway, what do you think?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol, We just got home with my moms 'betta setup' and a new betta for her :lol: The 'setup' is just a bowl, but its kinda a neat :lol:
Here he is, not the best picture, the bowl is weird. She named him Max x3
http://i724.photobucket.com/albums/ww250/DragonPanda/IMGP2728-1.jpg

I must see pictures of your new guy! :-D He sounds beautiful! xD 
Ugh, that stinks about the Kribs D: They were gorgeous. Hopefully you can get some store credit though.
Hmm....you could do Honeys in a 20....or, like, two Honeys and a Powder Blue(they're usually sold like the Dwarfs, only males so two might not be wise....)
Oh! Or Sparkling Gourami! You could put quite a few on a 20. I absolutely love my Sparklers, that awesome Gourami personality in a fish that gets no bigger(if not smaller)then a male guppy!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Ah Max is cute, a double tail is he? Do you guys have a heater in the bowl? I think it's kind of weird upstairs we don't need a heater but downstairs we have to. And since my room is downstairs it means no fish bowls  I would of liked to have one or two on hand for rescues, but... heaters mean more money 

Yeah I think Bowen is awesome looking, I want to breed him with one of my girls! He gets to move in tomorrow after the kribs are gone, and the catfish get to go back home too  I will still keep one pair in our 50 gallon since they don't really seem to be bothering anyone. I hope I will get store credit! The store we bought them from doesn't do it, but hopefully our other local store will. I'm making my dad call so I need to make sure he'll ask that. haha 

Man I love sparking gouramis but none of my stinking stores sell them!  I've only ever seen them in my encyclopedia of fish haha!! Man so many options not enough tanks! haha


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yup, Double Tail  Nah, the bowl doesn't have a heater.....don't even think its a gallon Oo; I'll be looking into some smaller heaters when we head out tomorrow though....maybe theres some mini one I can get xD My mom is started to get into it too, I think she really likes Max. ;-) 
If we can't find a heater, he may end up with his own little tank if I play it right :lol:

Bad news though, Jinx has been missing for several days....moved a few things around today during a PWC, no sign of her. Definitely hasn't jumped out the back. I suppose I have to assume that she died somehow and was eaten )-: So its just Nami, Tetsuya, Phoenix, and Mira for now...
Though everyone else is doing good, Mira is recovering phenomenally well and Phoenixs fins started to grow back...I think she may be a CT :-D Got some good pictures today I think, I'll post them tomorrow sometime probably. ;-)

I can't wait to see pictures of him! :-D He sounds like the dream betta of a friend of mine :lol: I bet they'd be pretty Fry x3 Yeah, Store credit is great. I was actually surprised my local place did it, so you never know!

I actually didn't think anyone around here sold sparklers either....yet, to my surprise I found them lurking in a tank of tetras :lol: They put fish in the weirdest places....so they may be hidden somewhere ;-)


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Haha I'm sure Max would love his own little aquarium, I didn't mean to tell you a heater was needed, I was just curious because of the temperature change from one floor to another in our house.  

Sorry to hear about Jinx  That is kind of weird how they just disappear sometimes. I had 3 dwarf pencilfish in a community with killifish and I'm pretty sure they disappeared down the killifish's throat! Haha we had to put the killies with some zebras and I looked into the tank one day and saw some tail fins sticking out of the killies mouth!! So I'm pretty sure my pencilfish suffered the same fate. At least the other girls are still getting along. Bandit is still the lowest on the totem pole, they aren't really letting her eat but she's starting to come around and steal some food 

Yay pictures  I'll get some up today too after we get back from taking the Kribs. I really hope my LFS will have some more hachetfish or sparklers, I would love to spice up my tank a little more! I think Bowen (I'm thinking I should rename him Zatara, what do you think?) will be quite happy in the 29 gallon with 3 cories, 10 neons, and 2 hatchetfish. He will be the king of the tank!!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Okay picture time  I named him Zatara!! The other pics are more of the girls Bandit is in there too. She is the one with the nipped fins. Enjoy!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol, its okay, I'd hoped to get him a little heater anyway....it was something I'd been thinking about before xD But, of course, I forgot to look when I went in today. :roll: The upstairs is usually warmer though anyway....though my parents room can get cold. Dunno, I'm working on getting my mom to get him a little five gallon thing xD

Yeah, I was really fond of Jinx, loved her coloring :-( I suppose I'll blame my Dwarf Pleco....I think hes the biggest thing in there at around 2.5"-3". The other females they have at my LPS now don't really catch my eye....but I found out when they get in shipments, so I'll look again when I got to get my second male betta 
Yeah, Tetsuya is definitely top dog....though it looks almost as if Nami and Phoenix are about even. Everyone has a few little nips and bites, but they're all getting food just fine and seem active and heathy so I suppose I shouldn't worry too much. 

Oh my gosh! Zatara is gorgeous! Just like you described! :-D Exactly like my friends dream betta, she'd be so jealous xDDD
And the adorable girls xD Aww, Bandit is cute! I love her color x3

Anyway, got a ten gallon today....not the one I was planning on, but it was cheaper and had more stuff with it :lol: Filling it up right now, going to stick a sponge from another filter in there and Sasuke has a new home for him and a 'friend'! xD
Sorry, I haven't sized down or uploaded any pictures yet....a bit of a hectic day xD Last night at 2 am I was taking the puppy out, heard something in the bushes, grabbed the puppy to run back to the house, and tripped on the driveway and tore up my knees and hand. Didn't get much sleep last night......so a little unmotivated to go through a bunch of pictures xD ^^;
Puppy is okay though, and not the least bit fazed :lol:


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah shame on me I have a 1 gallon sort of critter keeper set up just in case i find a rescue betta at walmart tomorrow but I need a heater and I'm not sure I can beg my mom for anymore fish stuff, but we'll see 

Glad to hear all is still going well with the girls  I'm sure you'll find another few good additions to your sorority with the coming shipments!

Thanks for the compliments! I really like Zatara, and he seems to be somewhat overwhelmed at all 29 gallons he gets to swim in  Bandit is pretty cute too and she is starting to live up to her name by stealing the other girl's food haha she's a character. I just couldn't get a great picture of her, she swims too fast!

So it's the 10 gallon vs. the 12? That's okay, cheaper is sometimes better  Aw I just looked over and my cories are all being really active and happy! They are so estatic they don't have the kribs chasing after them! Im sure Sasuke will be very happy with his upgrade!

No worries about the pics! Glad to hear everyone's ok except for a few cuts and bruises. Haha I would have made the parents let out the poochie at 2 am!! Yeah I just had to put my neighboor's dog to bed across the street and hi-tailed it back home! Probably wasn't such a good idea to watch a scary movie before going over in the dark!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Haha I put the girls in my 29 and put Zatara in a breeders net in the same tank. All the girls especially Bandit are swimming around it showing off  haha it's quite funny, he acts like he's died and gone to heaven!!! haha I'm just getting the 10 gallon ready for him, he gets it all to himself! lucky guy


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xDDD Yes, If I could pick up a couple heaters I could likely get a couple more bettas even ;-) My goodness, If Only I knew what I was getting into when I bought Sasuke xDDDD

Yeah, I hope so....most of the girls they have now are much bigger then mine, another reason I'd be worried about getting one. 

Ahh, so making the 29 more like a Sorority community? It was a little much for Zatara? xD lol, I bet hes enjoying his time with the girls though. lol, Bandit stealing the food? How priceless! :lol: What a perfect name for her then xD

Sasuke is very pleased with his new home :lol:, I tried to put Max in the other side but Max hated it....so I put him back in his bowl and he was all happy xD Odd little critter....

lol, Well shes pretty much my dog.....my responsibility xD So, my job to take her out at night. Though dad has to do it now of course because I can't walk to well with my torn knees :lol: Its okay though, I love Roary to pieces x3

Oh, and here are a few pictures of Sasuke and the 10! :-D


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Awww he's a cutie  Yeah the 29 is going well a few more nipped fins this morning, I think the neons got curious. haha well now I have room for more females  Silly me!

I almost bought a male at walmart yesterday but my mom wouldn't let me. his gills weren't even moving, I had to move the cup to see if he was alive  I still wish I could go back and save him!


Zatara is settling in. I feel back I moved him twice in two days. But he's doing well. I want to breed him once my 10 gallon is free, which probably won't be until January. I think I'll ask for the 20 gallon for my birthday instead of Christmas.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yay! More females xDDD I may need to snag another female here pretty quick, Nami and Phoenix are getting their fins ripped a little more then I'd like....still active and eating, but I probably should pick up another....

Awww, yeah, I know the feeling. When my mom went to get Max, he was only one of two that looks heathy :/ I wanted to rescue one or two, but didn't have the room for it right then )-:

Glad to know hes doing well!  Haha, my friend wants me to breed Sasuke and Nami(inside joke)....dunno, maybe sometime in the future. I wonder how much my LPS would give me for the babys I didn't want to keep....
Hmm....is your birthday before or after Christmas? xD


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Birthday Jan. 25  haha kind of stinks, I get everything I want for Christmas then I'm like what else could I possibly want for my birthday? Haha So I'll be looking forward to that!

My mom is on the "no more bettas" rant. I keep begging her to take me to petsmart. I've been about 4 times in the last 2 weeks looking for new shipments. But tomorrow is my last day of summer so I'm going to try and guilt trip her haha

Yeah sounds like anther girl would help spread out the aggression. And maybe more options for my neons haha. I really like them in a bigger tank, they are more active and curious, a lot of fun to watch. So more girls in my future tomorrow? I sure hope so  And I get paid tomorrow for dog sitting!! YAY

Man neither of my LFS do store credit ugh. So I guess an ad in the newspaper would be my best bet for money for the bettas. Maybe then I could give out a care sheet of how they should be kept.

Hehe I stuck my 1 gallon critter keeper upstairs where it's warmer and hid it from my mom. She'll probably find it tonight but at least it's ready for a male  Just in case. I can spilt my 10 gallon that Zatara is in, but I don't have anymore dividers and won't have enough money till after I get paid... so a temporary home. I keep telling myself I'll only buy females for my sorority unless there is a really sick male that I could save. Let's see how long that lasts!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xDDDD Ever get Christmas/Birthday presents?
Yeah, and you could ask for everything else you needed for Christmas and then have everything ready and set when the 20 comes 

xDDD My moms like that too, but my dad supports my fish hobby so that helps ;-) and she has Max now....I think when I get his 5 gallon and set it up in her room she'll fall in love with him and be happy. xD
I'd love to breed Max, Double Tails are really expensive here....if I could only find the right female.....maybe I could make a little money, my parents would be happy with that xD

Haha, my girls are all nuts xD They were starring at the bloodworms last night like 'What IS that?' :lol: I got Mira to eat them though, and then the other girls started eating them. Its a common problem I run into with the fish I get form my LPS, they have absolutely no clue that there are other foods besides flakes....my Honey Gourami still won't eat anything but flake, she spits out bloodworms and brine shrimp!

Yeah, thats sounds like a plan...I might do that instead of giving them to my LPS, may get more money and you can be sure that you inform the people how to properly care for them 

lol! Yeah, I had to drag myself away from the Bettas at Petco yesterday(our trip to see the orthodontist an hour away takes us by a Petco)...lucky they didn't have many, all VTs, all males, and none that really popped out at me. 
Sasuke, meanwhile, has figured away around the divider and has been hopping sides for a while. I'll have to fix that before someone else goes in there, but hes having fun :lol:
And I may be getting another tank from the neighbors, no clue what size but I'm guessing 10-18 gallons :-D I'm excited, I can use it as a breeding tank!

And we're getting another puppy xDDD One of Roarys sisters.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow you've got a lot going on! I planning on breeding Merlin with one of the girls for a little "practice" before I breed Zatara. some sad news though I bought a male who obviously had swim bladder issues at petsmart and I was hoping I could give him a better home. So I had him the in spilt 10 with Zatara. Zatara got over on his side and the little turd (who always just looked pitiful, floating at the top) decided to take two HUGE chunks out of Zatara's tail! I was ticked! I moved him to his own 1 gallon. But yesterday when I got home from school he had died.  I guess I'm okay with it, I know he was sick, and I wasn't too attached. Plus I can take him back and get a replacement. I think I may just get a female or two instead, since I need my 10 gallon for breeding, which would be pretty difficult with it in 5 gallon sections. So that's new in the betta saga. so Merlin is in the 10 gallon and I am awaiting a bubblenest  Sinbad and Zatara are in the 5 split and I found Zatara on the wrong side AGAIN! Gosh Merlin never got over! But it was weird they were both just next to each other on the top, no fighting! haha it was really strange but I need to attempt to betta proof the divider either way!

Yeah Max would have some pretty baby bettas! I've actually never seen a double tail here  Just veils and crowntails. Haha none of my bettas will eat bloodworms or brine shrimp either... So I'm like well how am I supposed to condition them for breeding?

Lucky you! Another tank  I wish! And another puppy? I'm quite jealous!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

So today we went to Petsmart and returned the male. And I came home with a CROWNTAIL FEMALE!!!  So happy, first one I've ever seen at petsmart. She is going to be added to my sorority and will probably be my female for breeding!! I named her Skye. Here are some really bad pictures of her off my phone, I'll get some better ones up soon!  

sorry those didn't work... hmmm I'll figure something out!


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

add a pleco! i got one and they are so cute and have so much personality. of course some do get big and expensive but mine only grows to 7 in and is adorable. i woul definatly recomend it!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

teddyzaper said:


> add a pleco! i got one and they are so cute and have so much personality. of course some do get big and expensive but mine only grows to 7 in and is adorable. i woul definatly recomend it!


I actually have a pleco in my 50 gallon. I don't want another one, they poop too much!


----------

